# any comps in Canada??



## fireguydrew (Jan 10, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone knows of any BBQ comps in Canada at all??


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jan 10, 2010)

Ya, any comps here??????
I would love to check one out.


----------



## fatback joe (Jan 11, 2010)

A couple listed on the PNW site

http://www.pnwba.com/



Canadian BBQ Assn.

http://www.canadianbarbecueassociation.com/


----------



## aaron (Jan 13, 2010)

look over here www.bbqtalk.ca

Aaron


----------



## fireguydrew (Jan 16, 2010)

Sweet thanks
I think I will try the Ribfest in the summer and the thrill on the grill
why not give it a shot eh lol


----------

